# Be careful when you look down a rabbit hole



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

...you might not like what you find.

A guy came into our office yesterday and wants to begin divorce proceedings. He got a new cell phone from work and wanted to play a prank on his wife. He texted her and said "let me know when your husband is busy so we can hook up. You have an amazing p*ssy and I can't wait to taste it again." She replied "I'm sorry but I don't recognize your number, did we meet on ****** *******?" At this point the guy thought she was onto him and screwing with him so he continued only to find out, nope, not a joke, wifey has been cheating on him repeatedly for over a year. Two small kids in the mix too. At least she's contrite and devastated at what she's done, according to her it started as simple chat that got out of hand with some guy on Instagram and turned into full-on hook ups with several different guys over the last year. Another marriage in the crapper. Another broken home for small kids. What sucks is the research has been done and the facts are undeniable. This event will literally make it 98% likely that those children will never have long term successful marriages in their lives. These are the ugly facts of my adultery/divorce. This poor guy looked down the rabbit hole and never dreamed where it would lead him.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

All I see is another cheater with no respect for themselves or morals. Her choice to cheat will be paid for by her children for the many years to come. She clearly didn't have a problem continuing it so what does it really matter if she regrets her actions now. Being faithful means not cheating at all in the first place. Decent people have more respect for themselves and there partner. If I was him I would fight for full custody so his children have a better chance in life learning from a decent parent then one that is deeply flawed. 

I am sorry for him but I am glad to hear he is walking away from her.

I wish him the best.

C


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

All these stories of adultery really shows that you can never truly know what another person is capable of. We probably need to look down the rabbit holes more often. Better this guy found out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Why does it prevent the kids from having successful marriages? Parents can still raise their kids correctly with proper morals and teach them to identify and avoid signs of poor boundaries if they want successful marriages.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

VermiciousKnid said:


> ...you might not like what you find.
> 
> A guy came into our office yesterday and wants to begin divorce proceedings. He got a new cell phone from work and wanted to play a prank on his wife. He texted her and said "let me know when your husband is busy so we can hook up. You have an amazing p*ssy and I can't wait to taste it again." She replied "I'm sorry but I don't recognize your number, did we meet on ****** *******?" At this point the guy thought she was onto him and screwing with him so he continued only to find out, nope, not a joke, wifey has been cheating on him repeatedly for over a year. Two small kids in the mix too. At least she's contrite and devastated at what she's done, according to her it started as simple chat that got out of hand with some guy on Instagram and turned into full-on hook ups with several different guys over the last year. Another marriage in the crapper. Another broken home for small kids. What sucks is the research has been done and the facts are undeniable. This event will literally make it 98% likely that those children will never have long term successful marriages in their lives. These are the ugly facts of my adultery/divorce. This poor guy looked down the rabbit hole and never dreamed where it would lead him.


I would rather know then not know. 

I like the idea that you trust but verify.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Bananapeel said:


> Why does it prevent the kids from having successful marriages? Parents can still raise their kids correctly with proper morals and teach them to identify and avoid signs of poor boundaries if they want successful marriages.


Whether we like it or not, they're sponges. They emulate what they're taught. Not in 100% of the cases but in this type of thing the numbers are overwhelming. They mimic what they see. I wish more people would think about that before they cheat and break the home.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

VermiciousKnid said:


> Whether we like it or not, they're sponges. They emulate what they're taught. Not in 100% of the cases but in this type of thing the numbers are overwhelming. They mimic what they see. I wish more people would think about that before they cheat and break the home.


Again this assumes that braking up the home is always a bad thing. Sometimes it's salvation. Half the population under 30 comes from broken homes and a vast number of them were probably better for it. Society hasn't stopped. Better to come from a broken home then to grow up in one. Also younger people are learning and making better choices. Better to remove ****ty people from your life IMO.

I think this idea that a Marriage has to exist in perpetuity and that is the most important thing is a fallacy and damages just as many lives. In my experience toxic people ruin lives. Unfortunately in this case the damage was done when he married her not when he divorced her.


----------

